# mk3 cabrio.....noisy lifters are annoying!



## jazzycabby (Oct 21, 2009)

So it is very common these cars have noisey lifters. What can I do to try to get rid of it? I already use a thicker oil...any additives i can put in there to stop the motor from being so noisey?


----------



## 19vdubcabrio97 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: mk3 cabrio.....noisy lifters are annoying! (jazzycabby)*

idk. my lifters are loud too. ugh. im just gonna replace them when i rebuild the head


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: mk3 cabrio.....noisy lifters are annoying! (19vdubcabrio97)*

replace them thats how


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: mk3 cabrio.....noisy lifters are annoying! (blacksmoke194)*

You could give this a try.

http://www.liqui-moly.de/liqui....html


_Modified by stuntboy79 at 6:52 PM 2-16-2010_


----------

